# I'm Guessing This Is What Analogues Do To Your Lungs?



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

you only have one road to your lungs, might as well tar it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/10/13)

That is just horrific. Good god. poison.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

WOW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (25/10/13)

Im so glad im not putting my daughter through that...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/10/13)

Stroodlepuff is our health watchdog. Keep it up. We need this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Stroodlepuff is our health watchdog. Keep it up. We need this.


 
hahaha I love reading new studies and things, its the main reason I made the switch and I think the more awareness we can create the better  Thanks for the nice words hehe I kinda like that new title

Reactions: Like 2


----------

